# Which model SB is this?



## n3480h (Jan 29, 2014)

Found a potential addition to the shop.  It appears to have been modified (110VAC), but other than that it might be a good bigger brother to my HF 7x14 in my small shop.  Any idea what it is (or was)?  Thanks.

Tom


----------



## cuseguy (Jan 29, 2014)

It's a South Bend 9" Model B or C, with standard change gears ( no Quick Change Gear Box) and what looks to be a very long bed! 54"? The serial number will be located on the bed way, nearest you at the farthest right hand edge if you are facing the lathe from the front. We can give you alot of info then 

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## pineyfolks (Jan 29, 2014)

Looks like a 9" model C. Make sure you get the change gears. I've made a ton of stuff on mine.


----------



## cuseguy (Jan 29, 2014)

cuseguy said:


> It's a South Bend 9" Model B or C, with standard change gears ( no Quick Change Gear Box) and what looks to be a very long bed! 54"? The serial number will be located on the bed way, nearest you at the farthest right hand edge if you are facing the lathe from the front. We can give you alot of info then
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk





pineyfolks said:


> Looks like a 9" model C. Make sure you get the change gears. I've made a ton of stuff on mine.



Yeah I second piney's advice. Make sure you get the change gears! A new set will cost you $150-200 making a good deal, not so good. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## fastback (Jan 29, 2014)

I also concur that is a model C.  A model B would have a power cross feed.  These are good machines and can do even the most challenging jobs.

As already mentioned make sure you get all the change gears because you can't do much without them.

Paul


----------



## n3480h (Jan 29, 2014)

Well, the asking price is $700 OBO and there are no other gears with the lathe.  It does currently produce parts and comes with a 5" chuck, a 6" chuck, a four jaw chuck, and a steady rest. I priced a change gear set for the SB 9 at ~$130 + shipping on fleabay.  If I could get this lathe for a more reasonable price, headstock bearings are ok and the ways aren't beat to heck, I may go for it and rebuild it. That long bed and a 6" chuck might do work the HF 7x14 can't handle.

Thanks for your help.

Tom


----------

